
Did Trump win because Russia hacked the election? - rumayor
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/a-truly-fancy-bear-2384f413df1c#.uou71i77q
======
eruditely
He just flat out won, word on the street is apparently HRC did not ask for a
recount because it would show the extent she cheated.

------
Neliquat
There has yet to be any credible evidence connecting any particular nation-
state or group to any of these 'hacks', possibly more correctly called leaks
in many cases. Seriously. As tech people we should know better than to take
that as a base assumption to grow any meaningful conclusion.

------
nanis
This is nonsense. As Nate explained, polls can have errors +/\- 3 points, and
those errors tend to be correlated across polsters, time, and space. If
something happens 1/3 or 1/4 the time when sampling from those polls, it
cannot be considered shocking when it happens in real life.

